# Halloween



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

Going to Starlight in SE Pa 10/18 ( looks very nice on the Web ) and Drummerboy 10/25 ( hope its not as bad as the reviews but going with friends so it will be a nice weekend ) anyone else going ?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wish I was going camping that weekend.

I'll be stuck at work........providing counseling services to approximately 60 probated sex offenders.

Mark


----------



## JTODrain (Aug 19, 2008)

Will be at colonial woods 9upper black eddy pa) the weekend of the 25th. Let us know how starlight and drummer boy are. I'm not far.


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

Starlight was great, roomy sites great staff. They put on a very enjoyable halloween weekend.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Not going this weekend but will leave at 11 am on Halloween and stay thru my birthday. I think we are going up to stay on the Mississippi River above Muscatine, IA. Afterwards will be putting the baby to bed for the winter.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I have been both to Starlight and Drummer boy.

Are you camping on the overlook at Starlight? - when we went years ago with our pop-up we were told only travel trailers were allowed. Its been awhile, but, we camped in the lower section and thought it was nice.

We also have been to Drummer boy a lot. I am surprised that got low ratings. Again, the last time we went in our pop-up we camped in the pull through section along with my nephew who had a fiver. I thought it was nice and the bathrooms were clean!

We are patiently awaiting our delivery, otherwise, we may have joined you.

Have fun!

Rick


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't know about pop ups on the overlook, however I did not notice any when I was up there for the bonfire. We stayed in the lower section next to two nice couples and their children. We all put the kiddies to bed and enjoyed a few Drinking games by the camp fire. When do you expect delivery? We plan on staying at Starlight a few times next year on the overlook.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We were told by end of October for delivery. The few times I called camping world, they told me they would get back to me with a date and never did. I am going to try again <sigh> tomorrow and see what happens.

I see that your close and would definitely like to hook up next summer for starlight on the overlook (and drummer boy too!)

Rick



roo camper said:


> I don't know about pop ups on the overlook, however I did not notice any when I was up there for the bonfire. We stayed in the lower section next to two nice couples and their children. We all put the kiddies to bed and enjoyed a few Drinking games by the camp fire. When do you expect delivery? We plan on staying at Starlight a few times next year on the overlook.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Sure wish I had noticed this post earlier. We would have stopped to say Hello at Starlite. We'll keep an eye out for you next year! Glad you had fun. That weekend at Starlite is always a blast!


----------

